# Bleie Lackieren ???



## D.Wasserfreak (30. März 2009)

Hallo,
Ich habe vor mit dem Bleigießen anzufangen, kaufe mir auch wahrscheinlich Gußformen und anderes Zubehör. Ich möchte die Bleie dann aber auch lackieren (Blei ist bekanntlicher Weise nicht gerade gesund und auch unter Umständen nicht gut fürs Gewässer) weiß aber nicht mit welcher Farbe Ich dass machen soll. Vielleicht kann mir ja einer von euch weiterhelfen???


----------



## gründler (30. März 2009)

*AW: Bleie Lackieren ???*

Hi
Mit Pulverlacken,guck mal hier.
Auf Lacke klicken links oben.

http://www.bleigussformen.de/shop/index.htm?bleigussformen_suesswasser.htm

lg


----------



## Mich´l (30. März 2009)

*AW: Bleie Lackieren ???*

Hallo!

Ich lackier meine meistens mit "signal-violettem" Autolack (Aberglaube) ->  
Wenn ich aber besonders gewässerfreunlich agieren möchte benutz ich einfach Steine (aus genau dem Gewässer!!) verschiedener Gewichtsklassen und harz da Wirbel/Einhänger dran...#6

Grüssn Mich´l


----------



## Woodland (31. März 2009)

*AW: Bleie Lackieren ???*

wäre nur die frage was nun besser ist für´s gewässer, blei oder farbe ?? wenn schon lackieren wären warscheinlich lacke aus dem bootsbedarf sinnvoll.

mfg Marco






http://tackle-dealer-shop.de


----------



## djoerni (31. März 2009)

*AW: Bleie Lackieren ???*

könnte mir auch eintauchen in flüssigkunststoff vorstellen. müsste auch funktionieren.


----------



## Woodland (31. März 2009)

*AW: Bleie Lackieren ???*

als ich mit dem giessen begonnen habe, habe ich auch mal welche lackiert. ist eine sche.... arbeit und man hat immer eine beule am jigkopf (der letzte tropfen der nicht abfällt und eintrocknet) bzw das ör ist zu. wenn man es später aufsticht platzt beistens mehr ab als einem lieb ist. und ob nun der farbige kopf besser fängt als ein silberner soll jeder selbst beurteilen.





http://tackle-dealer-shop.de


----------



## Bronkko (31. März 2009)

*AW: Bleie Lackieren ???*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nkg_0WSwJW4&feature=channel_page

Ich glaube ab Part 5 oder so lackiert er die Bleie.

mfg


----------



## Woodland (31. März 2009)

*AW: Bleie Lackieren ???*

am besten du zeigst deiner frau das erste video in der küche und sie wird dir freiwillig von ihrem haushaltsgeld etwas abgeben damit du dir fertige bleie kaufen kannst. #6







http://tackle-dealer-shop.de


----------



## Flacho (31. März 2009)

*AW: Bleie Lackieren ???*

Hi,

nach sehr sehr vielen missglückten Versuchen, unter andeerem mit Flüssiglatex, Pulverlacken und anderem Zeug, bin ich beim Heiskleber gelandet.
Das ist absolut das beste Ergebniss und auch das Haltbarste.

Ich erhitze einfach die Heisklebestift in einer alten Konservendose, färbe es dann mit Ölfarbe und fertig.
Für sehr schwierige Gewässer wälze ich die Bleie dann noch in Sand.


----------



## Flacho (31. März 2009)

*AW: Bleie Lackieren ???*

Hier noch 2 Bilder


----------



## Tobi94 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Bleie Lackieren ???*

möglicherweise so ein "Tarn-Effekt".
hab davon schon mal was gelesen. Allerdings kann man dann auch einfach einen Stein nehmen und einen Wirbel daran befestigen (mit 2-Komponenten-Kleber, bei Askari gibts auch so ein spezielles Zeugs dafür...)


----------



## Lurchi (31. März 2009)

*AW: Bleie Lackieren ???*

Ich mag die glänzenden Neu-Bleie auch nicht !

Kleiner Tip: Bleie mit Essigesenz benetzen und etwas stehen lassen -> werden wunderbar schwarz (vor Gebrauch wässern und mit Tuch etwas abreiben) Einfach, schnell und billig ! :m


----------



## Fanne (31. März 2009)

*AW: Bleie Lackieren ???*

ihr macht ein hehl um ein Blei ! 

und dann noch Lackieren und und und ! da kommt ihr Billiger wenn ihr euch die paar Bleie kauft...


Wenn ich lese "Tarn-Effekt" ich meine .. lasst euch nicht "auslachen"


----------



## Lurchi (31. März 2009)

*AW: Bleie Lackieren ???*



Fanne schrieb:


> ihr macht ein hehl um ein Blei !
> 
> und dann noch Lackieren und und und ! da kommt ihr Billiger wenn ihr euch die paar Bleie kauft...
> 
> ...


 

Naja, billiger ist kaufen schon aber schöner ists für einige wenn man Fische mit was selbst entworfenen fängt ! Tarnung -> Glaubensfrage aber schaden kanns nicht !   Jeder nach seiner Überzeugung :vik:


----------



## Pixelschreck (13. April 2009)

*AW: Bleie Lackieren ???*

Moin!

Mit Pulver (Bleigussformen.de) beschichtete Bleie aus alten Auswuchtgewichten. Da die Legierung ziemlich hart ist ist die Beschichtung sehr strapazierfähig. Der Aufwand ist jedoch nicht unerheblich zumal der Backofen ja auch Energiekosten verursacht. Tipp: Am besten geht 's wenn man das Pulver in einen sauberen Jogurtbecher füllt und mir einem Gummi ein Stück Damenstrumpf darüberspannt. Eine alte Zeitung als Unterlage und was daneben geht kann man wieder verwenden.

http://img265.*ih.us/img265/8300/bleiekljc4.jpg

Viel Spass!
Jens


----------



## Algon (13. April 2009)

*AW: Bleie Lackieren ???*

Hallo,

wenn ich das hier sehe, Blei in der Küche gießen|bigeyes, Pulferbeschichtung im Herd, stelle ich mir eine Frage.
Habt Ihr keine Angst vor gesundheitlichen Folgen?


MfG Algon


----------



## Pixelschreck (14. April 2009)

*AW: Bleie Lackieren ???*



Algon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn ich das hier sehe, Blei in der Küche gießen|bigeyes, Pulferbeschichtung im Herd, stelle ich mir eine Frage.
> Habt Ihr keine Angst vor gesundheitlichen Folgen?
> ...



Die Gesundheitlichen Risiken halten sich dabei in Grenzen. Die Auswuchtgewichte und anderes Altblei wird zunächst gewaschen, dann* im Freien* eingeschmolzen wobei Öle, Fette und andere Verunreinigungen verdampfen oder abgesiebt werden. Dann in Barren oder eben handliche Grössen a ca 1..2 kg gegossen. Das Blei kann danach gefahrlos in gut belüfteten Räumen wieder geschmolzen werden. Es wird ja nicht gekocht und verdampft auch nicht. Natürlich immer vor dem Essen Hände waschen. Feine Stäube entstehen auch nicht. Das Pulverbeschichten ist auch völlig unschädlich da es sich um Pu - Pulver handelt was keine Stoffe freisetzt lediglich schmilzt (Folienschweißgerät / Plastiktüte). Wer sich vor Staub beim Bepulvern schützen möchte kann sich ja eine Staubmaske aufsetzen. Das Verarbeiten von Nitro oder ähnlichen Lacken ist wesentlich schädlicher. Durch Pulver beschichtete Bleie gelangt auch weniger Blei in die Gewässer wo es wirklich Schaden anrichtet. 

Gruss 
Jens


----------



## rhinefisher (16. April 2009)

*AW: Bleie Lackieren ???*

Hi! Der Tipp mit dem Yoghurtbecher ist so einfach wie genial - danke!
Petri!


----------



## gründler (16. April 2009)

*AW: Bleie Lackieren ???*

Ich habe mir ein kleines Sieb Teesieb...... aus'n Küchenbedarf besorgt(Supermarkt etc.)

Dann lege ich ein geknicktes Blatt Papier A4..... und halte das heiße zu beschichtene stück mit einer Klemm-Zange übers Papier(Wirbel Öse zum halten),und streue mit dem Sieb das Pulver darüber,was daneben fällt bleibt auf'n Blatt Papier liegen und kann wieder ins gefäß geschüttet werden.

Im übrigen brauch man kein Ofen dafür,Bleie .... mit Lötlampe heiß machen ca 15-20 sek. von allen seiten schön heiß machen,Pulver drüber warten bis trocken ca 30sek bis 1min dann ist es fest und fertig ist das ding.

Mit nen Ofen ist nur der Vorteil es brennt sich etwas fester ein,aber sonst auch nix.

lg


----------

